# Hot & Cold Anger



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The answer is *hot* *anger *though. I just don't show it that often...


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I don't know which type of anger I am.
I'm usually throwing and breaking literally everything in my way, I don't shout or scream but I want to -so I guess I possess both. (?)


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

pancaketreehouse said:


> and that note shall be lost in the treasure chest of all good ideas not good enough for the moment


Well, it's not that it's not good enough.. It's just not applicable in the present moment! I'm not angry so... how could I write in blaze of genuine rage??


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> Ti/Fe - explosively *cold*, implosively hot


Same here, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> Ti/Fe - explosively *cold*, implosively hot


I really like this. I can picture describing my Fi/Te anger as explosively hot and implosively cold. The normally warm/neutral Fi shuts down in self-defense when angered while Te brings out criticism and precipitous action.

Meanwhile for Ti/Fe, normally genial Fe turns icy to inflict guilt or social consequences, while Ti writhes with rage at the illogical wrongness of things? I'm not a Ti/Fe so perhaps someone else could word that better.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

AAADD said:


> I rarely ever get angry.
> 
> I don't know the answer!!!
> 
> There's something wrong with me. *I got a huge lack of expressing my emotions. I can't cry*, I can't get angry at people... I can only withdraw and then of course feeling sad or even depressed, but never cry even though I often want to :'( or withdraw and then being really irritated, and then wish I could be angry at that person instead of just irritated and DO NOTHING ONCE AGAIN!!


I can completely relate to this. I wish the tears would fall from my face, yet they mock me, staying firmly in place.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

INFP 9w1

I usually don't feel my anger, but when I do, I am more likely to bury it into a cold, stern anger. I can sometimes be more clear and very sharp it I am not careful. Occasionally I may have a short explosion, but that is really rare, I'm usually just more focused (on the person and what they are saying) and cold and serious (depends how angry I am, if I feel a little angry, I can still be a little silly and make jokes). Interestingly enough, I feel a lot more confident when I am angry and sometimes I feel like I am holding (and holding back) an enormous amount of power, it is hard to explain. If I try to just let myself be angry, I think a part of me even likes the confrontation (and competition) and wants to be more aggressive (like a different person lol). I remember coming out of a depression that lasted a few months with a f*** the universe sort of attitude (not people in the universe, just pain from living ... I actually hopefully got my way out of it, but I swore to myself that I would fight my own inner demons to be happy) and I just wanted to challenge the universe to give me its worst because I felt like I was not going to let it bring me down again and it brought about an almost weird sense of happiness (like a sexual kind of lust/chase, except it is not really sexual. That is the best way I can describe it, like the same happiness if I tried to court a woman with arrogance, it is some sort of thrill) and, perhaps, even a hunger to give a big f*** you to the world by overcoming whatever it brought on next.

It is very, very, very rare that I get that angry (and it really takes a lot to bring me to that point, although it was much easier when I younger). I think I was able to make myself feel a little angry, in that way just now, but, for the most part, it has been a while since I felt that way and it came from after being rock bottom. That all being said, you would not like me when I am angry :wink: hehehe (and if you think you would a part of me wants to be challenged at the moment, and that is probably not a good idea, so I am going to hit the hay lol)


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ENFP ...o.o you don't want to see me angry...but I do not like conflict.

I am kinda reactive and have short fuse, kinda impulsive-explosive with very good built in breaks, so it come out *hot but highly controlled and focused at the target.*










I also don't like cold anger in people...seems very passive aggressive to me and I can't ascertain the level of danger I'm in when it happens...so I often have no idea how to react to it / makes me paranoid.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Uhhhh...I don't think this has anything with Fi/Te or Fe/Ti but positioning of total functions, for example Se is associated with SP outbursts, because SPs are more likely to follow emotional impulses (Fi is rational, Se is not, say it with me, say it loud, say it proud) so people with functions like dom Ni or dom Ti might be more "cold" unless under extreme stress where it's been rumored usually collected and poised INxJs can have ugly brutal violent inferior Se rage if extremely unhealthy, and IxTPs can be cool as a cucumber but then throw childish snit fits of inferior Fe. 

I think ExFJs may also be dramatic in their anger, like Se types.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I like to think my anger is tepid more than anything else.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice post Roxy!

I experience cold, generally. my sarcasm cuts throats. 
I've only experience hot with one thing: betrayal.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

@Agelastos

i might add
Fi/Te being explosively hot and implosively cold

definitely explosively hot
just to finish the square im going to keep thinking about implosively cold


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't vote. I do both.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Real anger to me is a fight to hold this (above) inside. Internally it doesn't calculate. It doesn't sharpen focus. It struggles to burst free. Usually it is held in check. Sometimes it escapes and is highly irrational.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Ti/Fe, definitely cold.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I think this would be more interesting in the enneagram forum than here. As a type 1, I deal with anger a lot, both hot and cold. When it's hot it's in your face, and when it's cold I don't even realize it's there until it stews and becomes hot, which is usually exactly what happens. 

The general rule is that I start out with irritability, stew quietly, and progress to the hot stuff if/when the camel's back breaks. My anger isn't reactive, so it's almost never violent in nature (unless it's personal) aside from throwing shit across the room - and that takes quite a bit too. More categorical demands, verbal chainsawing, yelling at people, doing something impulsively to make the situation be the way I want it to be, confronting people who made it that way, etc. The problem is that once it gets out, it doesn't go away, I have to work harder and harder to prevent it from developing into something really bad. 

The other day, some idiot followed me from the grocery store, into my apartment parking lot, parked right beside my car to solicit dent repair, and almost pinned me against a brick wall while walking. First of all, I have no clue who you are and what the hell are you doing following my car several blocks onto private property? Second of all, this is the FOURTH time this has happened, and I am NOT paying cops to sit around and stuff their faces with donuts while they pull over Mary Sunshine going 5 miles over the speed limit. Calling the cops, giving them the license plate, yelling at the woman there, and sending a story to the news station for a tip was pretty much pointless and way more than was necessary for something stupid like a guy probably just trying to make a couple extra dollars. But once I get revved up, it's hard to contain.



It's nice to have a friend around who can just say "calm down" XD


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Definitely Te/Fi. Definitely hot.

I find it interesting that hot is currently also winning for Fe/Ti. I would expect the exact opposite, Ti/Fe users fit the "cold" criteria very well IME. There is just something passionately convicting about Fi.


----------



## gross porcelain (Jul 20, 2014)

Fe/Ti - Hot
I'm not calculated and I can't use words, it's all emotional


----------



## Mossy Piglet (Jul 16, 2014)

It depends on the situation really. 
First of all, I hardly ever get angry but when I do it slowly builds up and I give repeated warnings to whoever is making me angry seemingly passive all the while and when they tip me over they edge I explode at them in a short outburst of fury and then as quickly I start I stop and am perfectly calm again. My friend always says " I love it when you get angry, you almost never are but when you do explode its really impressive to watch"

I quite like it actually, it's quite fun to see the look of shock on my targets face and even the most fearless cower at my rage. It's the contrast between calm-fury-calm that gets to them and the infrequency of my outbursts (only a few times a year) makes them think I'm all the more angry (I'm usually not as angry as I look ). 
Sometimes I even pretend I'm really angry when I'm not just to get people to do what I want (and no, I am NOT a tyrant, I just want people to put their litter in the bin).


But there are times when it is not acceptable to yell at someone (a teacher for instance) on pain of serious punishment. For them, (atleast one teacher in particular) I reserve my cold, defiant anger like you described "sharp, angular, and calculated", I try to politely let them know that I don't approve of what they are doing and to show them that while they can abuse us all they wish, I can still stand up to them even if it won't change anything. I hate it when people in positions of power abuse it.
"When he becomes angry his eyes narrow, his voice becomes very level, never loud" this is exactly like me, I can show them that I'm angry and am not intimidated by them without them being able to punish me in any way since in being polite and not threatening in any way.


OK rambling a bit here.
In conclusion I'm NF mostly hot with peers but cold with people in authority


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

I can completely resonate with the _cold anger_ description. It may be possible most INFJ's and INTJ's would feel simular. Does it have anything to do with Ni being our dominant function? Perhaps, but my understanding is limited. Any one with a different perspective is welcome. ^~^


----------

